# 16f84a pasar 16f628a



## tercules (Mar 4, 2014)

Bien amigos no sé si será correcto preguntar en este hilo el problema que tengo .haber si me ayudan a solucionar les quedare muy agradecido. Resulta que quise modificar un programa que era  escrito para un pic 16f84a  estamos ablando de una matriz de led 8x16. Lo modifique a 8x40  estoy utilizando ell 16f628a pero el problema es que por ninguna razón anda el programa. Pero lo curioso es en la simulación de proteus si trabaja  oke ...

Bien amigos no sé si será correcto preguntar en este hilo el problema que tengo .haber si me ayudan a solucionar les quedare muy agradecido. Resulta que quise modificar un programa que era  escrito para un pic 16f84a  estamos ablando de una matriz de led 8x16. Lo modifique a 8x40  estoy utilizando ell 16f628a pero el problema es que por ninguna razón anda el programa. Pero lo curioso es en la simulación de proteus si trabaja  oke ...



Por el momento subiré el asm  en el transcurso de estos dia subiré la simulación  i los demás archivos.
Atentamente hercules.


----------



## ByAxel (Mar 4, 2014)

Pines, fuses, oscilador, MCLR... en todos estos campos el 16F628A tiene más opciones...
Que lenguaje usas y sube el código.
Saludos.


----------



## tercules (Mar 4, 2014)

aqui subo el codigo.


```
LIST P=16F6284A                             
                      #include P16F628A.inc  
       
                      ERRORLEVEL	0,	-302 ;suppress bank selection messages
     
__CONFIG _CP_OFF & _WDT_OFF & _BODEN_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _HS_OSC   & _LVP_OFF & _MCLRE_OFF

;__config _XT_OSC & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _CP_OFF & _BOREN_OFF & _MCLRE_OFF & _LVP_OFF &_CPD_OFF
         
                      CBLOCK      0x20           
          
;registros de rutina transmisión bits a registro de desplazamiento.

                      MASCARA 
                      CONTADOR  
                      ALMACEN                             ;aqui se almacenan los 8 bits que
                                                          ;se meteran de forma serie a los 
                                                          ;registros de desplazamiento

                      PAGINA                              ;Guarda el valor de la dirección de memoria a
                      POSICION                            ;escribir o leer.

                      LETRA                               

                      FILA1
                      FILA2
                      FILA3
                      FILA4
                      FILA5
                      FILA6
                      FILA7
                      FILA8

                      FILA9
                      FILA10
                      FILA11
                      FILA12
                      FILA13
                      FILA14
                      FILA15
                      FILA16

                      FILA17			
	                  FILA18			
	                  FILA19		
	                  FILA20		
	                  FILA21			
	                  FILA22		
	                  FILA23
	                  FILA24

                      FILA25			
	                  FILA26			
	                  FILA27		
	                  FILA28		
	                  FILA29			
	                  FILA30		
	                  FILA31
	                  FILA32

                      FILA33			
	                  FILA34			
	                  FILA35		
	                  FILA36		
	                  FILA37			
	                  FILA38		
	                  FILA39
	                  FILA40

;registro intermedio "buffer" para almacenar caracter 8x8 proveniente o de tabla o de memoria externa
;y que luego será pasado a los registros de pantalla.
 
                      FILA41			
	                  FILA42			
	                  FILA43		
	                  FILA44		
	                  FILA45			
	                  FILA46		
	                  FILA47
	                  FILA48

;registros para diversos controles.
			
                      VECES
                      ROTACION                              

;registro para puntero indicador de la tabla.

                      PUNTERO

                      ENDC

               BData  EQU	  3         ;patita por la que salen datos en serie
               BClock EQU	  2         ;patita por la que sale la señal de reloj
                                                         
                  org    0x0000         ; establece el origen, 0x0000 para el 16F628
	              goto	  INICIO
                  ORG	  0x20

                 


;*****************************************************************************************************************
;                                         INICIALIZACIÓN DEL PROGRAMA                                            *
;*****************************************************************************************************************
 
INICIO	 

             MOVLW 0x07
             MOVWF CMCON ;desactivamos Comparadores
             BSF STATUS,RP0 ;Seleccionamos banco 1
             MOVLW    b'00000000'  ; Seleccionamos el puerto B como salida      
             MOVWF    TRISB        ; seleccionamos PORTB todo Como salida
             MOVLW    b'11100000'   ; seleccionamos PORTA y pines que necesitamos como salida        
             MOVWF    TRISA         ;seleccionamos PORTA  como salida   
             BSF     STATUS, RP0    ;select bank 0

             MOVLW 0x07
             MOVWF CMCON ;desactivamos Comparadores
             BCF STATUS,RP0 ; Selecciopnamos Banco 0
             CLRF PORTA
             CLRF PORTB
               ;   bcf         STATUS,2               ;baja bandera 

;*****************************************************************************************************************
;            HACEMOS UNA PRIMERA CARGA DE LOS REGISTROS PARA QUE EN PRIMERA PANTALLA NO SALGAN ILUMINADOS        *
;*****************************************************************************************************************

                      movlw       b'11111111' 
                      movwf       FILA1
                      movwf       FILA2
                      movwf       FILA3
                      movwf       FILA4
                      movwf       FILA5
                      movwf       FILA6
                      movwf       FILA7
                      movwf       FILA8
                      movwf       FILA9
                      movwf       FILA10
                      movwf       FILA11
                      movwf       FILA12
                      movwf       FILA13
                      movwf       FILA14
                      movwf       FILA15
                      movwf       FILA16
                      movwf       FILA17
                      movwf       FILA18
                      movwf       FILA19
                      movwf       FILA20
                      movwf       FILA21
                      movwf       FILA22
                      movwf       FILA23
                      movwf       FILA24
                      movwf       FILA25
                      movwf       FILA26
                      movwf       FILA27
                      movwf       FILA28
                      movwf       FILA29
                      movwf       FILA30
                      movwf       FILA31
                      movwf       FILA32	 
	                  movwf       FILA33
                      movwf       FILA34
                      movwf       FILA35
                      movwf       FILA36
                      movwf       FILA37
                      movwf       FILA38
                      movwf       FILA39
                      movwf       FILA40
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movwf       FILA48
                      

;*****************************************************************************************************************
;                AQUI HAGO LA LLAMADA A LA MEMORIA PARA IR SACANDO LOS DATOS Y CARGAR LOS REGISTROS              *
;*****************************************************************************************************************

                      clrf        PAGINA                 ;PAGINA 0x00
                      clrf        POSICION               ;POSICION 0x00
                      call        I2C_EnviaStart         ;Envía condición de Start.
                      movlw       b'10100000'            ;Envía dirección de escritura del esclavo.
                      call        I2C_EnviaByte 
                      movf        PAGINA,W               ;A partir de la dirección apuntada por los
                      call        I2C_EnviaByte          ;registros PAGINA
                      movf        POSICION,W             ;y POSICION.
                      call        I2C_EnviaByte
                      call        I2C_EnviaStop

                      call        I2C_EnviaStart         ;Envia condición de Start
                      movlw       b'10100001'            ;Indica a la memoria 24LC256 que va a
                      call        I2C_EnviaByte          ;proceder a la lectura. 

MEMORIA               call        LeeOtroByte
                      movwf       LETRA
                      goto        COMPARAR
 
LeeOtroByte           call        I2C_LeeByte           ;Lee la memoria 24LC256.
                      return

;*****************************************************************************************************************
;          COMPARA DATO SACADO DE MEMORIA CON VALOR NUMERICO DEL CARACTER ASCII PARA ACTUAR EN CONSECUENCIA      *
;*****************************************************************************************************************

COMPARAR              
                      movlw       d'48'      ;letra 0
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        CERO_

                      movlw       d'49'      ;letra 1
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        UNO_

                      movlw       d'50'      ;letra 2
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        DOS_

                      movlw       d'51'      ;letra 3
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        TRES_
  
                      movlw       d'52'      ;letra 4
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        CUATRO_

                      movlw       d'53'      ;letra 5
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        CINCO_

                      movlw       d'54'      ;letra 6
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        SEIS_


                      movlw       d'55'      ;letra 7
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        SIETE_
    
                      movlw       d'56'      ;letra 8
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        OCHO_


                      movlw       d'57'      ;letra 9
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        NUEVE_
                 

                      movlw       d'65'      ;letra A
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        A_

                      movlw       d'66'       ;letra B
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        B_

                      movlw       d'67'       ;letra C
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        C_

                      movlw       d'68'       ;letra D
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        D_

                      movlw       d'69'       ;letra E
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        E_

                      movlw       d'70'        ;letra F
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        F_

                      movlw       d'71'        ;letra G
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        G_

                      movlw       d'72'        ;letra H
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        H_

                      movlw       d'73'        ;letra I
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        I_

                      movlw       d'74'         ;letra J
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        J_

                      movlw       d'75'          ;letra K
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        K_

                      movlw       d'76'          ;letra L
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        L_

                      movlw       d'77'          ;letra M
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        M_

                      movlw       d'78'          ;letra N
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        N_

                      movlw       d'209'         ;letra Ñ
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        Ñ_

                      movlw       d'79'          ;letra O
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        O_

                      movlw       d'80'          ;letra P
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        P_

                      movlw       d'81'          ;letra Q
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        Q_

                      movlw       d'82'          ;letra R
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        R_

                      movlw       d'83'          ;letra S
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        S_

                      movlw       d'84'          ;letra T
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        T_

                      movlw       d'85'          ;letra U
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        U_

                      movlw       d'86'          ;letra V
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        V_

                      movlw       d'87'          ;letra W
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        W_

                      movlw       d'88'          ;letra X
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        X_

                      movlw       d'89'          ;letra Y
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        Y_

                      movlw       d'90'          ;letra Z
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        Z_

                      movlw       d'97'          ;letra a
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        a_


                      movlw       d'98'          ;letra b
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        b_

                      movlw       d'99'          ;letra c
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        c_


                      movlw       d'100'          ;letra d
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        d_



                      movlw       d'101'          ;letra e
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        e_


                      movlw       d'102'          ; letra f
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        f_


                      movlw       d'103'          ;letra g
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        g_

                      movlw       d'104'          ;letra h
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        h_


                      movlw       d'105'          ;letra i
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        i_

                      movlw       d'106'          ;letra j
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        j_


                      movlw       d'107'          ;letra k
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        k_


                      movlw       d'108'          ;letra l
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        l_

                      movlw       d'109'          ;letra m
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        m_

                      movlw       d'110'          ;letra n
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        n_

                      movlw       d'241'          ;letra ñ
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        ñ_

                      movlw        d'111'         ;letra o
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        o_

                      movlw        d'112'         ;letra p
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        p_

 
                      movlw        d'113'         ;letra q
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        q_

                      movlw        d'114'         ;letra r
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        r_

                      movlw        d'115'         ;letra s
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        s_

                      movlw        d'116'         ;letra t
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        t_

                      movlw        d'117'         ;letra u
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        u_

                      movlw        d'118'         ;letra v
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        v_

                      movlw        d'119'         ;letra w
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        w_

                      movlw        d'120'         ;letra x
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        x_

 
                      movlw        d'121'         ;letra y
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        y_

                      movlw        d'122'         ;letra z
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        z_


                      movlw       d'44'          ;COMA
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        COMA_

                      movlw       d'46'          ; PUNTO
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        PUNTO_

                      movlw       d'32'          ;ESPACIO
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        ESPACIO_

                      movlw       d'58'          ;DOS PUNTOS
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        DOSPUNTOS_


                      movlw       d'61'          ;IGUAL
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        IGUAL_

                      movlw       d'43'          ;MAS
                      subwf       LETRA,W
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        MAS_


                   ;   movlw       d'45'          ;MENOS
                   ;   subwf       LETRA,W
                   ;   btfsc       STATUS,2
                   ;   goto        MENOS_

                   ;   movlw       d'42'          ;POR
                   ;  subwf       LETRA,W
                   ;   btfsc       STATUS,2
                    ;  goto        POR_

                   ;   movlw       d'60'          ;IZQUIEDA
                   ;   subwf       LETRA,W
                   ;   btfsc       STATUS,2
                   ;   goto        IZQUIERDA_


                   ;   movlw       d'62'          ;DERECHA
                   ;   subwf       LETRA,W
                   ;   btfsc       STATUS,2
                   ;   goto        DERECHA_


                      movlw       d'255'        
                      subwf       LETRA,
                      btfsc       STATUS,2
                      goto        NEGRO_

                      goto        INICIO

;*****************************************************************************************************************
;                   AQUÍ SE CARGAN LOS REGISTROS DEL BUFFER QUE SERAN PRESENTADOS EN LA MATRIZ                   *
;*****************************************************************************************************************


CERO_                 bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'106'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'114'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS


UNO_                  bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'56'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS


DOS_                  bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw        D'60'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw        D'70'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw        D'6'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw        D'12'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw        D'24'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw        D'50'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw        D'126'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw        D'126'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS

TRES_                 bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw        D'60'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw        D'70'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw        D'6'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw        D'28'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw        D'28'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw        D'6'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw        D'70'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw        D'60'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS


CUATRO_               bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw        D'4'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw        D'12'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw        D'20'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw        D'36'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw        D'62'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw        D'4'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw        D'4'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw        D'14'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS


CINCO_                bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'62'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'48'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'48'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'6'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'6'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'38'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'28'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS

SEIS_                 bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'28'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'50'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'48'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'54'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'54'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'54'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'28'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS


SIETE_                bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'62'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'2'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'6'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'12'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'48'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'48'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'48'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS


OCHO_                 bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'28'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'34'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'34'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'28'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'28'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'34'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'34'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'28'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS

NUEVE_                bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'28'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'38'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'38'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'38'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'30'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'6'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'38'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'28'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS




A_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'60'               
                      movwf       FILA41                    
                      movlw       D'98'              
                      movwf       FILA42                      
                      movlw       D'98'                 
                      movwf       FILA43                      
                      movlw       D'126'                  
                      movwf       FILA44                     
                      movlw       D'126'                
                      movwf       FILA45                      
                      movlw       D'98'                
                      movwf       FILA46                     
                      movlw       D'98'                 
                      movwf       FILA47                     
                      movlw       D'98'               
                      movwf       FILA48                     
                      goto        REGISTROS                  

B_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'124'         
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'124'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'124'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'124'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS

C_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA48
                      goto        REGISTROS

D_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'120'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'100'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'100'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'120'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

E_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'124'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'124'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

F_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'124'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'124'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

G_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'110'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

H_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

I_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

J_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'62'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'62'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'12'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'12'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'12'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'44'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

K_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'100'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'104'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'120'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'120'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'100'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

L_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

M_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'118'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'106'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'106'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

N_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'118'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'110'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

Ñ_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'114'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'106'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

O_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

P_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'124'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'124'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

Q_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'106'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'100'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'58'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

R_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'124'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'124'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'104'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'100'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

S_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'6'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'70'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

T_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

U_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

V_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'102'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'36'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

W_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'106'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'106'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'118'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

X_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'36'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'36'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

Y_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'98'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'60'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

Z_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'4'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'8'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'16'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'32'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

a_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xFD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xE1
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xE1
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS


b_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xD3
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xCD
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xC3
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS


c_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

d_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFD
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFD
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xFD
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xE5
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xD9
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xE1
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

e_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xC1
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

f_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xF3
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xED
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xEF
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xC7
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xEF
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xEF
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xEF
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS


g_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xE1
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xE1
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xFD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS


h_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xD3
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xCD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

i_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

j_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFB
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xF3
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xFB
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xFB
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDB
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xE7
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

k_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xDB
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xD7
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xC7
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xD7
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xDB
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

l_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xE7
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

m_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xCB
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xD5
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xD5
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS



n_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xD3
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xCD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS


ñ_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xD3
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xCD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS


o_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS



p_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xC3
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xC3
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS
 

q_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xE5
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xD9
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xE1
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xFD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xFD
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS


r_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xD3
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xCD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS



s_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xDF
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xFD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xC3
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS



t_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xEF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xEF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xC7
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xEF
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xEF
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xED
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xF3
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS



u_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xD9
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xE5
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

v_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xEB
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS


w_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xD5
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xD5
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xEB
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

x_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'34'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'20'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'8'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'20'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'34'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

y_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xDD
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xE1
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xFD
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xE3
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

z_                    bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       0xFF
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       0xC1
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       0xFB
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       0xF7
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       0xEF
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       0xC1
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS


      COMA_           bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'96'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'32'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'64'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

     PUNTO_           bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

    ESPACIO_          bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS


    DOSPUNTOS_        bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'48'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'48'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'48'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'48'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

      
     IGUAL_           bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'56'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'56'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'56'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'56'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

    MAS_              bcf         STATUS,2
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA41
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA42
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA43
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA44
                      movlw       D'126'
                      movwf       FILA45
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA46
                      movlw       D'24'
                      movwf       FILA47
                      movlw       D'0'
                      movwf       FILA48  
                      goto        REGISTROS

 ;MENOS_               bcf         STATUS,2
         ;             movlw       D'0'
         ;             movwf       FILA41
         ;             movlw       D'0'
         ;             movwf       FILA42
         ;             movlw       D'0'
         ;             movwf       FILA43
         ;             movlw       D'60'
         ;             movwf       FILA44
         ;             movlw       D'60'
         ;             movwf       FILA45
         ;             movlw       D'0'
         ;             movwf       FILA46
         ;             movlw       D'0'
         ;             movwf       FILA47
         ;             movlw       D'0'
         ;             movwf       FILA48  
         ;             goto        REGISTROS


;POR_                  bcf         STATUS,2
  ;                    movlw       D'0'
  ;                    movwf       FILA41
  ;                    movlw       D'66'
  ;                    movwf       FILA42
  ;                    movlw       D'36'
  ;                    movwf       FILA43
  ;                    movlw       D'24'
  ;                    movwf       FILA44
  ;                    movlw       D'24'
  ;                    movwf       FILA45
  ;                    movlw       D'36'
  ;                    movwf       FILA46
  ;                    movlw       D'66'
  ;                    movwf       FILA47
  ;                    movlw       D'0'
  ;                    movwf       FILA48  
  ;                    goto        REGISTROS



;IZQUIERDA_            bcf         STATUS,2
;                      movlw       D'10'
;                      movwf       FILA41
;                      movlw       D'20'
;                      movwf       FILA42
;                      movlw       D'40'
;                      movwf       FILA43
;                      movlw       D'80'
;                      movwf       FILA44
;                      movlw       D'80'
;                      movwf       FILA45
 ;                     movlw       D'40'
 ;                     movwf       FILA46
 ;                     movlw       D'20'
 ;                     movwf       FILA47
 ;                     movlw       D'10'
 ;                     movwf       FILA48  
 ;                     goto        REGISTROS


;DERECHA_              bcf         STATUS,2
;                      movlw       D'80'
;                      movwf       FILA41
;                      movlw       D'40'
;                      movwf       FILA42
;                      movlw       D'20'
;                      movwf       FILA43
;                      movlw       D'10'
;                      movwf       FILA44
;                      movlw       D'10'
;                      movwf       FILA45
;                      movlw       D'20'
;                      movwf       FILA46
;                      movlw       D'40'
;                      movwf       FILA47
;                      movlw       D'80'
;                      movwf       FILA48  
;                      goto        REGISTROS



 NEGRO_              goto        INICIO
;*****************************************************************************************************************
;                                 AQUÍ SE SACAN LOS CARACTERES QUE IRAN A LA MATRIZ                              *
;*****************************************************************************************************************

REGISTROS             call        Recarga

                      movlw       d'8'                 ;d'8' 
                      movwf       ROTACION

Caracter              movf        FILA33,0             ;0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA25,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA17,0             ;0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA9,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA1,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX     
                      movlw       b'11111110'            
                      movwf       PORTB
                      call        Retardo_2ms           ;y espero 2 ms


                      movf        FILA34,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA26,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA18,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA10,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA2,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movlw       b'11111101'           ; b'11111101'    
                      movwf       PORTB
                      call        Retardo_2ms           ;y espero 2 ms


                      movf        FILA35,0                              
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA27,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA19,0                              
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA11,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA3,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movlw       b'11111011'          ;b'11111011'  activo fila 3
                      movwf       PORTB 
                      call        Retardo_2ms           ;y espero 2 ms


                      movf        FILA36,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA28,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA20,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA12,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA4,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movlw       b'11110111'        ;b'11110111' activo fila 4
                      movwf       PORTB
                      call        Retardo_2ms           ;y espero 2 ms


                      movf        FILA37,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA29,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA21,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA13,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA5,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movlw       b'11101111'           ;b'11101111' activo fila 5
                      movwf       PORTB
                      call        Retardo_2ms           ;y espero 2 ms


                      movf        FILA38,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA30,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA22,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA14,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA6,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movlw       b'11011111'        ;b'11011111'activo fila 6
                      movwf       PORTB
                      call        Retardo_2ms           ;y espero 2 ms


                      movf        FILA39,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA31,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA23,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA15,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA7,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movlw       b'10111111'         ;b'10111111' ; activo fila 7
                      movwf       PORTB
                      call        Retardo_2ms           ;y espero 2 ms


                      movf        FILA40,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA32,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA24,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA16,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movf        FILA8,0
                      movwf       ALMACEN
                      call        TX
                      movlw       b'01111111'          ;b'01111111'activo fila 8
                      movwf       PORTB
                      call        Retardo_2ms          ;y espero 2 ms


                      decfsz      VECES,F              ;Es el tiempo que es mostrado en pantalla el caracter.
                      goto        Caracter             ;vuelve a mostrar el caracter porque no ha pasado el tiempo
                      call        Rota                 ;si ha pasado el tiempo suficiente rotamos el caracter.
                      call        Recarga              ;cargamos de nuevo el valor del tiempo del caracter
                      decfsz      ROTACION,F           ;Número de rotaciones para coger otro caracter.
                      goto        Caracter
                     
                      goto        MEMORIA              ;han pasado las rotaciones pues coje otra letra.


;*****************************************************************************************************************
;             RECARGAMOS REGISTRO "VECES" CAMBIANDO EL DATO DAMOS MAS O MENOS VELOCIDAD AL LETRERO               *
;*****************************************************************************************************************

Recarga               movlw       d'6'          ;d'7'     sale bien 6 cargamos de dato en "VECES" para indicar el tiempo
                      movwf       VECES                ;que se muestra en la matriz el caracter antes de las rotaciones.
                      return

;*****************************************************************************************************************
;                                       RUTINA DE ROTACION A LA IZQUIERDA                                        *
;*****************************************************************************************************************

Rota                      bcf	  STATUS,C
                          rlf	  FILA41,f
	                      rlf	  FILA33,f
                          rlf	  FILA25,f
	                      rlf	  FILA17,f
	                      rlf	  FILA9,f
                          rlf     FILA1,f

                          bcf	  STATUS,C
                          rlf	  FILA42,f
	                      rlf	  FILA34,f
                          rlf	  FILA26,f
	                      rlf	  FILA18,f
	                      rlf	  FILA10,f
                          rlf     FILA2,f

	                      bcf	  STATUS,C
                          rlf	  FILA43,f
	                      rlf	  FILA35,f
                          rlf	  FILA27,f
	                      rlf	  FILA19,f
	                      rlf	  FILA11,f
                          rlf     FILA3,f

	                      bcf	  STATUS,C
                          rlf	  FILA44,f
	                      rlf	  FILA36,f
                          rlf	  FILA28,f
	                      rlf	  FILA20,f
	                      rlf	  FILA12,f
                          rlf     FILA4,f

	                      bcf	  STATUS,C
                          rlf	  FILA45,f
	                      rlf	  FILA37,f
                          rlf	  FILA29,f
	                      rlf	  FILA21,f
	                      rlf	  FILA13,f
                          rlf     FILA5,f
                      
                          bcf	  STATUS,C
                          rlf	  FILA46,f
	                      rlf	  FILA38,f
                          rlf	  FILA30,f
	                      rlf	  FILA22,f
	                      rlf	  FILA14,f
                          rlf     FILA6,f

	                      bcf	  STATUS,C
                          rlf	  FILA47,f
	                      rlf	  FILA39,f
                          rlf	  FILA31,f
	                      rlf	  FILA23,f
	                      rlf	  FILA15,f
                          rlf     FILA7,f

	                      bcf	  STATUS,C
                          rlf	  FILA48,f
	                      rlf	  FILA40,f
                          rlf	  FILA32,f
	                      rlf	  FILA24,f
	                      rlf	  FILA16,
                          rlf     FILA8,f
	                     
                         return

;*****************************************************************************************************************
;                                    RUTINA TRANSMISIÓN BITS A REGISTRO 74HC164                                  *
;*****************************************************************************************************************

TX                    movlw       b'11111111'           ;  b'11111111'  
                      movwf       PORTB               ;PORTB 
                      movlw       .8                  ;pone 8 en W
                      movwf       CONTADOR             ;carga contador con 8
                   
                      movlw       b'00000001'      ;cargo 1 en mascara
                      movwf       MASCARA
                      
                  
                      
TXLP                  movf        ALMACEN,0
	                  andwf	      MASCARA,0	       ;Hacemos ByteActual (AND) FilaActual para determinar
                                                       ;el bit a enviar.
	                  subwf	      MASCARA,0	       ;[ByteActual(AND)FilaActual] - FilaActual, si esto es
                                                       ;cero el bit a enviar es 1, sino 0.
	                  bcf	      PORTA,BData	       ;Primero cargamos un 0.
	                  btfsc	      STATUS,Z	       ;La operacion anterior es 0?
	                  bsf	      PORTA,BData	       ;Si, cargamos un 1 en el bit
	                  bsf	      PORTA,BClock	       ;Generamos clock.
	                  nop	 		       ;demora
	                  bcf	      PORTA,BClock		
                      bcf         STATUS,C
                      rlf         MASCARA,1             ;1
                      decfsz      CONTADOR,F           ;decrementa contador si es 0 salta
                      goto        TXLP
                      return

;*****************************************************************************************************************
                      INCLUDE     <BUS_I2C.INC>        ;subrutinas protocolo I2C
                      INCLUDE     <RETARDOS.INC>       ;subrutinas de control de tiempos de retardo.
                      END
```


----------



## ByAxel (Mar 4, 2014)

- Estas declarando LIST P=16F6284A , debe ser P=16F628A... deberia dar error 
- No tengo las librerias del I2C y retardos pero solo compilando lo que muestras, ocupa el 90% de la memoria... El 16F628A tiene 2k de memoria, es posible que hayas superado el límite... al compilar y proteus deberia dar avisos sobre eso.

PD. Puedes usar el PIC16F648A que es parte de la familia del 628A pero al ser de más de 2k de memoria debes de considerar usar el PCLATH para las instrucciones de salto... ésto incluye a las librerias y colocarlas dentro de bloques de 2k de memoria.


----------



## tercules (Mar 5, 2014)

Amigo ByAxel gracias por responder también hice la prueba com el 16f648A  la falla en la realidad es lo mismo. Pero en la simulación si trabaja, para mayor información boya subir los archivos como  la simulación las librerías i  demás datos.  A ver si me das una mano. Le quedare muy agradecido. Atentamente Hercules.
párese que no me permite subir el archivo



estoy tratando de subir el archivo aber si me permite


----------



## ByAxel (Mar 5, 2014)

Hola.
Estaba viendo la simulación... y es cierto, no parece haber nada raro. Solo he ordenado algunas líneas de código.


```
LIST P=16F628A [COLOR="blue"][B]; <--- Correcto[/B][/COLOR]
    INCLUDE	<P16F628A.INC>
    ;ERRORLEVEL	0,	-302 ;suppress bank selection messages

    __CONFIG _FOSC_XT & _WDTE_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _MCLRE_ON & _BOREN_OFF & _LVP_OFF & _CPD_OFF & _CP_OFF
```

1ro el TRISx (banco 1), luego el CMCON y puertos (banco 0). En el anterior accedia a CMCON y a VRCON...

```
INICIO
    [COLOR="Blue"]banksel TRISA[/COLOR]
    ;BSF     STATUS,RP0  ; pone 1 el bit 5 del registro statusSeleccionamos banco 1
    ;BCF     STATUS,RP1  ; pone 0 el bit 6 del registro status, con esto accedemos al banco 1
    MOVLW   b'00000011' ; Seleccionamos el puerto A como salida
    MOVWF   TRISA       ; seleccionamos PORTA y pines que necesitamos como salida
    MOVLW   b'00000000' ;   seleccionamos PORTB todo Como salida
    MOVWF   TRISB       ;  seleccionamos PORTB  como salida

    [COLOR="blue"]banksel PORTA[/COLOR]
    ;BCF     STATUS,RP0  ; Selecciopnamos Banco 0
    MOVLW   0x07        ; cargamos 7 al registro de trabajo w
    MOVWF   CMCON       ;  el contenido del registro w se deposita en el registro CMCON
    CLRF    PORTA
    CLRF    PORTB
    bcf     STATUS,2    ;baja bandera
```

Y en la libreria I2C:

```
SDA_AltaImpedancia      
        bsf          STATUS,RP0               ;Configura la línea SDA entrada.
        bsf          SDA                      ;Lo pone en alta impedancia y, gracias a la
        bcf          STATUS,RP0               ;[B][COLOR="Blue"]<------ Aquí[/COLOR][/B]
        return
```

Una pregunta, entiendo que no funciona en el hardware pero cuales son los síntomas? puede que ayude a saber que pasa. 
Por lo pronto prueba esos cambios y también me parece que son los tiempos de acceso a la memoria y el refresco en la matríz. Lo demás ya pueden ser errores de hardware.

Saludos.


----------



## tercules (Mar 6, 2014)

Te agradezco amigo ByAxel por responder y darte un tiempo por ayudarme a solucionar el problema de la matriz 8x40 are la prueba con las modificaciones nuevas y mañana te aviso. Aquí están algunos datos más. 
Estas son algunas fotos que tome con mi celular de Matriz de led 8x16 con el pic 16F84A que funciona en la realidad. Así como se pueden apreciar las fotos. También lo pase al 16F628A matriz de led 8x16. En la simulación me trabaja pero en la realidad no trabaja no enciende ni un led. 
En el archivo que subí de 8x40 en la simulación se ven al fondo los led prendidos *y* el anuncio apagado. Eso solamente es en la simulación de proteus en la realidad es como de las fotos. O*_*sea se prenden los led que anuncian el aviso solamente. Otra observación que he notado es cuando gra*b*o el bin en la eepron 24C16 a*_v*eces no encienden la matriz o hay que inyectar la punta del multi al terminal de la eprom *y* recién enciende la matriz. Pero cuando grabo con la eeprom 24C08 y aplico el voltaje De inmediato enciende la matriz de led 8x16 quiero decir trabaja o*_qu*e nunca se quedó apagado siempre enciende. No he hecho la prueba con el 24C256 porque no tengo a la mano.
Con este matriz de led puedes pasar avisos largos o diré puedes escribir con icprog o sino WinPic800 utilizando el espacio de la eepron hasta llenar si deseas o solamente donde quieras escribir *y* el anuncio pasara en la matriz. Otra indicación en la realidad no titila.
Atentamente Hercules.


----------



## tercules (Mar 7, 2014)

Agradezco al amigo ByAxel por seguir apoyándome con la solución de este problema de matriz de led. También quisiera pedir a otros lectores que también pudieran ayudarme a solucionar este problema ya está detectado la falla que continuación indico Después de modificar el   programa lo grave al pic 16F628A, monte a la matriz de led aplique voltaje y nada ni un led enciende. No es  el hardware. Porque con el 16f84A enciende y pasa el mensaje. Entonces  agarre mi voltímetro y medí los voltajes y esto es lo encontré. Aquí está el problema. 

1.- En los pines 17, 18, del pic o sea 5,6 de la eprom (SDA, SCL) hay un voltaje de 5 voltios este voltaje no debería existir. Como se muestra en la simulación de proteus por esa razón no hay comunicación pic y epron debido  a esto no trabaja la matriz de led  .

 Con el pic 16F84A.Hice la misma prueba  montando el pic a la matriz de led y en estos pines antes mencionados no encontré ni un voltaje.

 Con  16F628A En los pines 17, 18, del pic o sea 5,6 de la eprom (SDA, SCL) hay ese voltaje de 5 voltios por este caso no hay comunicación  con la eepron y el pic y no trabaja con el pic 16f628a, 16f648a ni 8x16, 8x40 no se debido a que será. Que parte del programa debo modificar o que debo hacer si talvez alguna vez les ha pasado este problema alguno de ustedes. Me podrían ayudar les estaré muy agradecido por su participación.


----------



## tercules (May 7, 2014)

Bueno amigos por fin me di un tiempo para terminar la matriz de led 8x40. Aunque  solamente  está mostrando las letras en 8x32 en las fotos que se muestran. Trabaja oke sin ningún parpadeo y la velocidad se controla con la modificación del programa asm. Los problemas eran. Corregí  el inicio del programa  y cambie el cristal de 4 a 10mhz. Agradezco al amigo ByAxel por corregir el inicio del programa 
También quisiera emigrar al pic 16f876A no sé si me podrían indicar que parte debo modificar. Porque quisiera utilizar una comunicación con la pc y el pic para gravar los mensajes en la epron porque es difícil estar sacando la epron  para gravar y volver a  poner a la matriz de led.
Para hacer una matriz de led utilizando led de 5 .mm  a que distancia es  recomendable de led a led y que sea visible. Les estaré muy agradecido por su respuesta.
Subo las fotos de la matriz de led 8x32 que les parece.
Atentamente Hercules.

aqui ban las fotos


----------



## tercules (May 21, 2014)

aqui subo todo el archivo de matriz de led  8x24, simulacion y demas archivos para el que quiere hacer esta matriz de led trabaja oke com el pic 16F628A. ya  subire despues el archivo 8x40 ,si necesitan ya  uds.pueden hacer.
atentamente 
hercules.


----------



## proteus7 (May 21, 2014)

una pregunta , el escaneo de la pantalla es por filas o por columnas?


----------



## jucaceledon (Jul 5, 2014)

tercules dijo:


> Bueno amigos por fin me di un tiempo para terminar la matriz de led 8x40. Aunque  solamente  está mostrando las letras en 8x32 en las fotos que se muestran. Trabaja oke sin ningún parpadeo y la velocidad se controla con la modificación del programa asm. Los problemas eran. Corregí  el inicio del programa  y cambie el cristal de 4 a 10mhz. Agradezco al amigo ByAxel por corregir el inicio del programa
> También quisiera emigrar al pic 16f876A no sé si me podrían indicar que parte debo modificar. Porque quisiera utilizar una comunicación con la pc y el pic para gravar los mensajes en la epron porque es difícil estar sacando la epron  para gravar y volver a  poner a la matriz de led.
> Para hacer una matriz de led utilizando led de 5 .mm  a que distancia es  recomendable de led a led y que sea visible. Les estaré muy agradecido por su respuesta.
> Subo las fotos de la matriz de led 8x32 que les parece.
> ...



Amigo Tercules, he seguido su trabajo con la matriz, yo estoy llevando a la practica, como Ud. dice le funciono a la perfeccion la matriz 8x40, quisiera hacerle unas consultas.

1.- De acuerdo a los archivos que subió usó el pic c compiler para el programa, existe alguna posibilidad de compartir ese archivo (el .c ya que Ud, subio el .list), para estudiarlo y hacer modificaciones como por ejemplo la velocidad de paso de letras.

2 yo construi una matirz grande , probando para hacerlo visible a distancia ( es para uso personal, soy de un colegio, con ello sabre de las distancias )

3.- Como se puede hacer para comunicar la eprom a un pc, para cambiar la frase a gusto sin tener que sacar la memoria y grabarla afuera ( si es que se puede)

4.- La idea es poder hacerlo yo, usando de base el suyo, ya que seria muy facil copiar y pegar, pero quiero aprender y hacer el mio, la idea es llegar a hacer una matriz de varios colores, con led rgb.

Esperando poder contar con su valiosa ayuda

JUka


----------



## 44444 (Ago 9, 2014)

hola amigo hercules te queria pedir si puedes subir el circuito de la matriz 8×24 o 8×40 ya que no puedo hacer dar en real incluso intente cambiando el cristal de 4 a uno de 12 y no nada esperando tu respuesta


----------



## tercules (Oct 1, 2014)

Bueno  amigos no he podido contestarle sus  preguntas porque estuve ausente, ya estoy de retorno  si todavía necesitan hacer este cartel de led o agrandar de tamaño, poner letras, números. Etc.  Está aquí la información necesaria  para que puedan modificar  esta matriz. lo único que tienes que tener es MPLAB  si no tiene solamente tendrás que descargar la página oficial  , la parte donde dice MPLAB IDE Archives. Versión 8.92   es de 32bit. Trabaja normal en Windows 8.1 de 64 bit yo lo utilizo.
Atentamente.
Hércules


----------



## tercules (Oct 11, 2014)

Éstos días estuve con un poco de tiempo y volví a revisar la matriz de led y obtuve buenos resultados  trabajando en la vida real. Solamente utilizando el microprocesador 16f628A y un eprom 24c16 y un cristal de 10 Mhz  trabaja hasta  8x56. Porque solamente tengo 500 led de 5mm.  a la mano.

Atentamente Hércules.


----------



## tercules (Oct 29, 2014)

Bueno amigos ya solucione mi    caso  tengo la matriz  de led trabajando en la vida real  hasta  8x56
Con el procesador 16f648A.  Hasta pronto hércules: 





tengo subido el archivo de 8x40 completo + simulación y asm.


----------



## jhom123 (Nov 14, 2014)

yo habia echo la de 8x16 con el 16f84a y quite ese pic y le puse el 16f628a y coloque el ensambler de tercules 8x40 y no funciono tambien le cambie el cristal por uno de 10mhz


----------



## tercules (Nov 21, 2014)

jhom123 amigo indicas que avías hecho la matriz  de led 8x16  con el pic  16f84a, i cuando pones  el 16f628a y cristal de 10MHz no trabaja.  Cuál de los archivos lo pusiste. Estos días  subiré un archivo para la matriz que estás haciendo trabaje. lo echaremos andar tu matriz de led. no te preocupes.  También he subido otro video tales te puede ayudar en algo.
Atentamente hércules..







Alguna  duda que tengas pregunta, te responderé.


----------



## tercules (Nov 22, 2014)

estuve naciendo una matriz de led de 10x16 pero al mostrar la letra A tiene este problema. les agradeceré su ayuda o sus  opiniones.


----------



## jhom123 (Nov 23, 2014)

si yo tenia el amigo dragon333 pero yo lo amplia asta de 8x40 y funciona , pero le meti el pic16f628a y el cristal de 10mhz y le puse el hex de 8x40 que usted creo el del foro y otro que vi por hay  y no funciona que mas tengo que cambiarle o como lo programo muchas gracias por tu ayuda ya que yo lo quiero con el pic628a para poderle meter mas informacion. gracias por todo


----------



## tercules (Nov 26, 2014)

me indicas que  tienes una matriz de led de 8x40 i trabaja con el pic 16f84a y con el 16f628A no funciona  podrías subir tu archivo el que te trabaja con el 16f84A.  lo reviso y te lo devuelvo para el pic 16f628A. o caso contrario estos días subiré un archivo  con el 16f628A.



mas detalles de programación te embio estos días,ten paciencia.


----------



## jhom123 (Nov 27, 2014)

no me deja subir el link             www           .mediafire     .com/        ?osgbubqxstgcy67

solo unanlos


----------



## tercules (Nov 27, 2014)

Bueno amigo  puedes subir a este foro porque no pesa mucho el archivo o solamente  el asm. Algo que recuerdo del 16f84A ya no había espacio  cuando trabajaba 8x24 en la memoria  para seguir programando .como hiciste  para que entre  la matriz de led 8x40.  Mañana subo el hex de 8x40 y podrás probar tu matriz de led de 8x40 con pic 16f628a.


----------



## jhom123 (Nov 28, 2014)

trate de subirlo aca no me dejo hay puse el link de mediafire solo le quitan los espacios       www .mediafire .com/ ?osgbubqxstgcy67


----------



## tercules (Nov 30, 2014)

bueno amigo recién lo baje, voy a revisarlo lo pasare al 16f628A  lo voy a probar en vida real  y lo subo. dame unos días porque estoy muy ocupado estos días.


----------



## tercules (Dic 1, 2014)

Amigo jhom123 aquí subo  un archivo que trabaja en la realidad es con el pic 16f628A y 16f648A solamente lee el encabezamiento del asm.  has lo que dice i solucionaras tu problema. No he podido revisar tu archivo por motivo de tiempo. Tú ya lo puedes corregir con el archivo que estoy subiendo.
Atentamente Hércules.


----------



## jhom123 (Dic 2, 2014)

la verda el archivo que subiste y cambiando el cbclock a 33 me funciono pero al rato dejo de funcionar y le e cambiado a todos y no me a buelto a funcionar sera que estoy programando mal o hay algo fusico que hay que cambiarle aparte de el cristal le agradesco su ayuda


----------



## jhom123 (Dic 5, 2014)

le echo de todas las formas y no me corre con el 628a lo programo y solo corre la ultima matris una letra y se reinicia solo sale la h y buelbe y se reinicia si lo programo 8x32 solo corre en la 32 asta la 24 y se reinicia que sera


----------



## tercules (Dic 5, 2014)

amigo estos días estoy muy ocupado yo tuve eses problemas.en cuanto me desocupe lo revisare y subiré el archivo pero puedes probar con el 16f648A i no te adra problemas yo trabajo con ese pic i no me dio problemas pueba i comenta.

vuelvo s recalcar yo no tube problemas con el 16f628A pero lo revisare.


----------



## tercules (Dic 7, 2014)

Esta vez subo esta matriz de led de 10x48  que utiliza una memoria externa  24c16 o 24c256 que es almacenado todo el mensaje que será mostrado por el pasa mensaje. 
Atentamente Hércules. 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qr9xd6ba8yzakpq/LIBRERIA+DE+RETARDO.rar


----------



## jhom123 (Dic 8, 2014)

para informarte que la matriz de led de 8x40 la modifique por 8x56 y le puse el cblock en ox21 y le puse un ceramico en la memoria y un cristal de 11.000 y me funciono gracias por toda su ayuda  quisiera pruguntarte si de proto sabes conetar un arduino a una matriz de 16 x32 de esas chinas de fabrica


----------



## tercules (Dic 11, 2014)

Qué bueno  amigos ya solucionaste el problema de la matriz de led. Indicas que ahora utilizas un cristal de  11Mhz.tambien indica que pusiste un cerámico a la memoria. No entiendo esta parte tal vez  quisiste decir  a los terminales  del cristal o del pic 156f628a que son 15,16. Podrías explicar un poco mejor  y de que capacidad pusiste los cerámicos.
A cerca del arduino no he tenido la oportunidad de probar pero debe haber información en  internet.


----------



## jhom123 (Dic 15, 2014)

Buenas para pedirte el favor si puedes modificar el asm de navida del amigo dragon de la pagina de el 16f84a para el 628a gracias


----------



## tercules (Dic 16, 2014)

Bueno amigo  no se a cuál de los archivos te refieres. Sería necesario que subas el  asm solamente 
Para modificártelo i simularlo.
Atentamente Hércules.


----------



## jhom123 (Dic 17, 2014)

de aqui lo  descargas

https://     www.mediafire.  com/?ds5gfajgf8vm4sd  

 solo  quita los espacios


----------



## tercules (Dic 20, 2014)

Aquí subo el archivo  de 16f84a para el pic  16f628A. Solamente tienes que probar  y cambiar el cblock en ox20 a….,i comentas después como   te fue.
Tuve problemas al descargar el archivo que subiste. En la próxima  ya no lo separes para que sea fácil el enlace con la página que subida.
Atentamente.  
Hercules.


----------



## jhom123 (Dic 23, 2014)

muchas gracias por modificarlo para 16f628a pero quisiera pedirte el favor que el archivo bin se crea con unos pantallasos creados con el exel de lluvia creado por el amigo dragon333 pero ese es para 8x16 y yo lo necesito para 8x56 queria saber si de pronto lo podrias modificar


----------



## tercules (Ene 24, 2015)




----------



## tercules (Ene 30, 2015)

Matriz de led 8x56  16F628A.
Una ayuda amigos. He modificado una matriz de 8x16 a 8x56. En asm Utilizado un microprocesador  16F628A. Se llenó la memoria de programa cuando estaba escribiendo en 8x40 sin ningún problema. Entonces me mude al microprocesador 16F648A que tiene el doble de espacio de memoria. Cuando hice 8x56 trabajó bien  y último 8x64  trabaja  ok cuando hice 8x72 no trabajó. Me da error y en mplab   llega a la línea de 2065 y último a 2140 línea de memoria de programa Pero en la realidad no trabaja. Ni simula en Proteus.  Quisiera seguir escribiendo porque tengo suficiente espacio para agregarle una comunicación externa. Me hablaron de PAGESEL y tablas pero no sé cómo utilizar. Necesito de su ayuda para solucionar éste problema que tengo, les quedaré muy agradecido.  El programa principal está en 8x16 matriz Gigante del amigo Dragón.
Entren a YouTube LIBRERIA DE RETARDOS 10MHZ en la parte de abajo del video dice. Mostrar más a ser clip. Descargar la librería de retardos. ” RETARDOS10MHZ.INC ”
Aquí subo un archivo que trabaja en la realidad.


----------



## Vhichitopic (May 31, 2018)

tercules dijo:


> stos días estuve con un poco de tiempo y volví a revisar la matriz de led y obtuve buenos resultados  trabajando en la vida real. Solamente utilizando el microprocesador 16f628A y un eprom 24c16 y un cristal de10Mhz.me traba hasta  8x56.  Porque solamente tengo 500 led de 5mm.  Ala mano. Subo aquí algunos archivos. Para que puedan descargar.
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/4a44cyldl5kjr4b/MATRIZ+DE+LED+8X32,8X40.rar
> Atentamente Hércules.


NO hay archivos a descargar donde estan setermino el  proyecto   quiero hacer uno de  16 x96ayudaaaaaaaaa


----------

